# Overstaying Visa in Spain



## katfi419 (Dec 3, 2017)

Last year, I was living and working in Slovakia legally with a residence permit. I finished my job there in July and moved to Spain to work. My Slovak residence permit was cancelled at the start of August, but I figured there was some sort of 'grace period' for after the permit finished (I never did get actual confirmation on that from a reliable source).

This whole time I've been in Spain, my job has been doing the paperwork to apply for the work visa and residence permit here, but I just learned that it has fallen through and I'm going to have to leave Spain.

At this point (December) I will have been staying in Spain for four months without any legal documentation. Am I technically overstaying? Do I need to get out of Spain/Europe ASAP? Are there any fines or other legal troubles that will be waiting for me as I try to leave?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

:welcome:

Yes, you have overstayed - you are only allowed to stay for 90 days without a residence visa - & yes, you should leave as soon as possible.

As to what will happen to you - you might simply be allowed to leave without anyone saying a word - or you might befined or have temporary ban put in your passport.

I'm surprised a company was able to apply for a work visa for you whilst you have been here. One requirement is that the person is in their country of legal residence while the application is in process. Spain isn't your country of legal residence!


----------



## katfi419 (Dec 3, 2017)

*Residence Permit - Passport Visa*

The last time I entered the EU, the immigration agent at the airport wrote the number of my (now-cancelled) residence permit on the visa in my passport. Is there a way for border/immigration agents to look up that number to see when it was valid? I have a feeling that when I leave the EU, they're going to ask about that...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm sure there is - or there'd be no point recording it.


----------

